# GA16 Turbo kit???



## Guest (Jun 25, 2002)

Hey has anyone heard any details about the turbo kit that HS is comming out with for our cars?


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/june02/boosting.php

And there will be an update in the next issue...


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2002)

would you happen to know what comes with this kit???


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Read the articles...they explain a lot.

You could also call Hotshot,,,


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2002)

hey thanx,
and sorry for acting like a friggen idiot 
have a good one...


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2002)

there is already a turbo kit for the ga16 you can buy it at www.hotshot.com


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2002)

oops nevermind, i know it exists though i have seen it.


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

how could it exist if its in testing? the only turbo kit i know of is for the SR20.


----------

